
Heavybit's Venture Fund - craigkerstiens
https://www.heavybit.com/library/blog/heavybits-venture-fund/
======
stochastimus
A Heavybit fund could be a force in bringing continuous deployment to the rest
of the world that just isn’t there yet, even though they want to be.
LaunchDarkly came out of Heavybit and I love their message. Those interested
might enjoy the ToBeContinuous podcast with Paul Biggar (Dark/CircleCI
founder) and Edith Harbaugh who I believe is the LaunchDarkly founder. I find
it insightful on the space.

